# Estrumate dosage??



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

In another post I talked about luteing a young doe to prevent a pregnancy. I only have Estrumate and the vet said 1/2 mil. On another group there has been a discussion about dosage anywhere from 1/2 mil to 2 mil. I know that lute is 2 mil but Estrumate is a different drug but does the same thing basicaly. So I'd like to hear from people that have actually used it. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Estrumate is a smaller dose than Lutalyse. I would go with your vet dosage.

When I gave it to alpacas, it was 1cc. They are generally around 160-180 lbs.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Karen I will stick with the 1/2 mil dosage.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How long does it take to take effect?? I dosed her at 11 am yesterday and so far nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with Lut it can take up to 36 hours I believe...if she isn't very far along you may not see anything...a friend had an alpine buck get loose...bred her tiny nigie right out the gate!! After confirming pregnancy via blood test, she gave lut...she was not very far along...maybe 4 weeks..all she saw was a little wetness on her tail. We will draw blood again soon and check to be sure pregnancy was indeed ended...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, it is probably 36 hours for this as well. She would only be 15 days if in fact she got bred. Still not sure about that, didn't actually see the buck mount her, just chasing her. I will see if she comes into heat soon from the shot. The girls are at the end of their cycles for the season so this may have a lot to do with it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can be 2 weeks before you see a heat.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

The sister to this doe did not come into season this week and I know she is not bred. Her last heat was only 1 day compared to the usual 2 days so I am wondering if they are at the end of their heat cycles for the year. This is the week the one in question would have normally had a heat so not sure what is going on..... time will tell....


----------

